# What are your visual symptoms?



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

I was thinking recently about DP and all the lovely symptoms that go along with it when I realized that probably 90 percent or more of my symptoms are visual. I got my DP from drugs and so I have HPPD as well, but for those who don't have severe HPPD are there other visual symptoms you experience instead?

I remember my first bout with DP having visual snow, poor depth perception, life seeming to go in fastforward occasionally and very slight afterimages if I was in a high contrasting environment, but these were hardly noticeable on a day to day basis and nothing compared to the HPPD symptoms I have now. Either way, I've had visual problems both times I've had DP but I guess I was just curious if anybody out there has DP without visual problems and if so how that even works.


----------



## mind.divided (Jul 2, 2015)

I have static (visual snow)


----------



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

I get double vision and quite big eye floaters. It's mostly the double vision that bothers me. It's not just up close things, it's the whole world.


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

I have moments where my vision "lags". It only happens when I'm turning my head too fast, but it's as if my brain lags. There's really no other way I can explain it. xD


----------



## Gadgirl (Feb 5, 2016)

Static vision. Trails and ghost images, vision lags if I turn to quick, everything looks very weird like video game like or glass veil especially in bright light


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

Phocus said:


> I get double vision and quite big eye floaters. It's mostly the double vision that bothers me. It's not just up close things, it's the whole world.


I used to get terrible eye floaters during my first episode of DP and only recently started getting them after my hormones got out of balance. What's "double vision" though? I think I have something similar but I'm not sure it's exactly what you're referring. And do you have macropsia, where objects that are closer appear bigger while at the same time objects that are further away seem smaller?


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

Gadgirl said:


> Static vision. Trails and ghost images, vision lags if I turn to quick, everything looks very weird like video game like or glass veil especially in bright light


I have all these. I think the video game-cartoon vision is a classic DP symptom from what I can tell. This sorta plays into the feeling of being inside a bubble, not being able to touch the outside world.


----------



## Gadgirl (Feb 5, 2016)

Yeah Billy, it's like I can't connect with the outside world my vision feels blurry I know I can see fine it's just the DP making me unable too


----------



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

Billy D.P. said:


> I used to get terrible eye floaters during my first episode of DP and only recently started getting them after my hormones got out of balance. What's "double vision" though? I think I have something similar but I'm not sure it's exactly what you're referring. And do you have macropsia, where objects that are closer appear bigger while at the same time objects that are further away seem smaller?


Sorry for the late reply; double vision is kind of where I see someone's face for example and I can't focus on it and it gives a faint image of it again next to it. I can't focus on anything properly anymore unless one of my eyes is closed.


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

visual snow,tunnel vision,everything looks cartoony\flat


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Floaters (seeing stars in my peripheral vision)

Everything looks flat and 2D

Feel like im looking at stuff through a visor or pane of glass

Double vision sometimes

Trouble focusing

Constantly catching things out of the corners of my eyes

Everything looks duller in general (Like im always under a dark cloud)


----------



## cyberafrica (Feb 14, 2008)

Images on TV and mobile phone look like a cartoon. Otherwise dull and blurry, even worse with fluorescent lights.


----------



## Al_pk (Apr 20, 2019)

Shame this is such an old post, it is a helpful topic to me.

To me the world 'seems' 2D and I have visual/brain lag like my brain just gets fixated on what i was just doing and has a hard time readjusting


----------



## derpderpson45 (Jan 30, 2020)

Same with me



eddy1886 said:


> Floaters (seeing stars in my peripheral vision)
> 
> Everything looks flat and 2D
> 
> ...


----------

